
Unobtrusive CSS Framework - csomar
http://unobtrusivecss.com/
======
chriseppstein
Sass can even make this CSS framework more compact!

<http://gist.github.com/302395>

------
mhotchen
Found a bug:

    
    
        input[type=checkbox],
        input.checkbox {
        }
    

is used twice in unobtrusive.forms.css

~~~
deanburge
Fixed.

------
tutuca
I found the plugins quite bloated, but indeed the best framework ever!!!

------
yannis
Can we please get some compression here?

~~~
cfpg
Agree, we need a minified version, also remember to turn on gzip in your
server.

------
ash
Could someone please explain what does it do?

    
    
      *{}

~~~
oscardelben
* matches every element in the page. {} does nothing because there's nothing inside of it.

------
mambodog
Is the point that you shouldn't be using a CSS framework? Because I reckon
they're legit... has anyone written an article to contrary?

~~~
troels
I missed the joke too .. Would someone kindly explain?

------
vladocar
Ha,ha this great(only 3 bytes) is even smaller than my: 1 line CSS Grid
Framework [http://www.vcarrer.com/2009/06/1-line-css-grid-
framework.htm...](http://www.vcarrer.com/2009/06/1-line-css-grid-
framework.html)

------
tlack
that elaborate joke was totally worth the effort

------
qbert
I'm using the "Tabularisationifier Plugin" for all my table layouts for now
on. Brilliant! ;)

------
timdorr
Also 3 bytes: HA!

------
Semiapies
Meh. It's not semantic enough for me.

------
jasonlotito
The license made the joke work. =)

------
lexx12
+1 for the huge effort

